# Shipmates from USS Dixie AD-14



## pippa maddox (Jul 25, 2012)

I am looking for a shipmate that served on the Dixie with my father, Ron Maddox( they called him Budda). The mans name is Russell Boudreaux but every one called him RJ. He was last known to have lived in or around Morgan City Louisiana. My father is now 73 years old and has often wondered what happened to RJ. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Bill Hilton (Feb 17, 2014)

*USS Dixie*

My cousin, Ray Elders sailed on the USS Dixie in 1945...just to make sure we are talking about the same boat...the USS Dixie was a sub tender in WW2..Pacific...Ray passed away in Missouri around 2007 or 2008...not sure which.


----------

